# FCN2009 Anyone going?



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Jan 21, 2009)

I am planning to but I have no one to hang out with, there's no point in me working to get my DL so that I can go without my dad if I have no one to go with. Because then I will be bored the entire day

I am not a wearing a suit because I don't have time to make it, but I am making paws, a tail and a dress that I plan to wear...if I go >.<

So far everyone I have asked either looks at me like I am stupid (non furry friends) or they are busy...


----------



## Truro the Lost (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm going to be there Fri-Sunday -- I don't know you but Con is a great place to make new friends ^^


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah so I have heard, I've never gone to a furry convention before, I've gone to an anime convention but even then it was with friends. I will be all alone DX well I guess I will go anyway.


----------



## Truro the Lost (Jan 21, 2009)

^^ I've gone to FC twice. If you've got a suit you'll have some people happy to chat you up. I remember sitting on the stairs one day just by myself and some guy started taunting me with a string. It's a very open, crazy environment. 

If you see me, I'll be in either a red riding hood outfit or waving around a crazy-walking stick. Feel free to chat me up ^^


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Jan 21, 2009)

^^ that actually makes me feel better, even though as an FC virgin, I am still a bit nervous (I am shy) XD


----------



## Truro the Lost (Jan 21, 2009)

No need to worry about it !! :3 

Are you wearing a suit/costume?


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Jan 22, 2009)

Gonna be dressed as a neko hence the paws, ears and tail lol


----------



## Truro the Lost (Jan 22, 2009)

^^ Yays! Well look for me, I'd be happy to meet you. I also have probably the curliest hair of anyone there, so it'd be hard to miss. XD


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Jan 22, 2009)

I doubt it's curlier than mine, I have shirley temple curls XD ringlets man, ringlets lolz


----------



## Truro the Lost (Jan 22, 2009)

Dude srsly? XD I had a 'fro when I cut my hair short...I keep it long now so that doesnt happen. I feel your pain..yus.


----------



## Uro (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm planning on going, with the basis I can find some friends to ride up with. Miss all mah buddies from mff. D:


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Jan 22, 2009)

Truro the Lost said:


> Dude srsly? XD I had a 'fro when I cut my hair short...I keep it long now so that doesnt happen. I feel your pain..yus.


 
lol definitely agreeing with you! I hate how frizzy it gets too, it just hates me!I've never gone to a furry con uro...that is why I want to go to this one for my 18th birthday (kind of)


----------



## Truro the Lost (Jan 22, 2009)

And you can see the 18+ gallery!!  I'm so glad I'm 18 now. ^^


----------



## hyprthecat (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll be there for the whole time passing out Hostess Cupcakes while I am in fursuit hehe, good thing there is a Meijer's down the road.


----------



## Truro the Lost (Jan 23, 2009)

*ears perk up* Hostess??? I haven't had those in forever!!


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Jan 23, 2009)

*ears perk up* I get a hug right hypr?


----------



## hyprthecat (Jan 24, 2009)

yep  -hugs- and a hug at FCN ^^


----------



## Truro the Lost (Jan 24, 2009)

w00t!! *sits in hotel room, waiting for other people to GET UP


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Jan 24, 2009)

*glomps truro* Furries, hugs and hostess cupcakes! My day will be complete.


----------



## Truro the Lost (Jan 24, 2009)

*ish glomped* I've been wandering around all teh timez!!  Tis fun!! Hope to see you at the masquarade!


----------



## hyprthecat (Jan 24, 2009)

I certainly look forward to this one, just 3 more months.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 25, 2009)

If I can find a way to get there... maybe.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Jan 25, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> If I can find a way to get there... maybe.



lol looks like we're in the same sinking boat...



Truro the Lost said:


> *ish glomped* I've been wandering around all teh timez!!  Tis fun!! Hope to see you at the masquarade!



I only get to go for one day because I am poor



hyprthecat said:


> I certainly look forward to this one, just 3 more months.



Yeah three months to make $300...I think I can do it, I just have to go around asking people if they need jobs done... then I might be able to go for the whole three days with my little sister X3


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 25, 2009)

Dumb question, but what city is FCN2009 gonna be at?


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Jan 25, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Dumb question, but what city is FCN2009 gonna be at?



I am pretty sure it's in Novi... check the site

http://www.furryconnect.com/


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 25, 2009)

Not sure if I'm going to be able to make it to that one, I'm not gonna have enough money.


----------

